# Plastisol transfers from an offset press?



## neutronbomb (Oct 7, 2010)

Is it possible to make plastisol transfers on an offset press? I have a friend who works at a print shop, we have after hours access to the equipment. Could we use plastisol inks on the press to make transfers in bulk?

Has anyone tried this, or is it stricly a screen print job?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe you can print on transfer release paper and then back the design in white plastisol ink using a screen print method.


----------



## neutronbomb (Oct 7, 2010)

proworlded said:


> I believe you can print on transfer release paper and then back the design in white plastisol ink using a screen print method.


Even if it's on a white shirt that doesn't need a white background?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I am not positive but I think so. I would contact a screen print supply company for more information.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Isn't that how lithographic transfers are made?


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

If it's a white shirt you don't need the under base. What you would need to do though is flash the transfers to 240-250 degrees to dry the ink enough not to smear until you're ready to heat press them. Also once the ink has dried you'll need to put plastisol transfer adhesive powder on them.

I don't know anything about offset printing but I do know this about plastisol transfers.


----------



## neutronbomb (Oct 7, 2010)

wormil said:


> Isn't that how lithographic transfers are made?


 
I didn't think to google it as Lithographic heat transfers.. DUH! I'm just so used to using the word offset. 

I'll get to googling it up, but if you know any sites with specific information on litho heat transfers, please share!

In particular, what kind of ink, what kind of paper.
I was hoping for something that didn't have to be trimmed. 
Kinda like how people are screening plastisols on regular paper. Was wondering if you could offset ink onto regular paper instead.


----------



## neutronbomb (Oct 7, 2010)

Think I might have found what I'm looking for.

Plastisol Inks for Textile Screen Printing - LancerGroup.com


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

neutronbomb said:


> I didn't think to google it as Lithographic heat transfers.. DUH! I'm just so used to using the word offset.
> 
> I'll get to googling it up, but if you know any sites with specific information on litho heat transfers, please share!


I don't know much about it but there was a thread that branched off into that discussion some months ago.


----------

